

Ask HN: What is the best method for handling a large number of domains? - landstrom

Working in an agency type environment where grabbing domains for clients tends to happen quite frequently. We&#x27;ve been holding our domains with one registrar for the sake of simplicity and I&#x27;m starting see this more as a single point of failure rather then something convenient. I&#x27;m curious if there is a consensus regarding holding a large number of domains - is it better to split them up amongst many accounts? or is having the single account fine as long as security is maintained properly?  
Thanks
======
jacquesm
Having all domains with a single _trusted_ provider is the best way to do
this. In my opinion that leaves only two parties, Gandi and Moniker.

Moniker has been bought and sold a couple of times now so I'm not too
confident about their status, but when Monte was still running it they were
top notch. I hear nothing but good about Gandi.

~~~
landstrom
Thanks!

